# pre-op jitters



## kuponut (Oct 24, 2013)

Holy heckie! I'm a week away from going under the knife and I am so scared!! Anesthesia is scary scary stuff and that is my main fear. Going under is a nightmare to me. Sorry, I'm a bit scatter brained. I've had a severe headache for a week and I've been crying. So if i don't make sense that's why.


----------



## brejim (Jun 7, 2013)

I am right after on 9th! Know how you feel! I know it's difficult but try and relax. Pamper yourself this week. Everything will be alright! Hang in there and best of luck to you!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I absolutely understand. I was a nervous wreck. I'll tell you what my friend told me (I got really mad at her for, as I saw it, minimizing my fears...turns out, she was right): when you boil it all down, you go to the hospital, change into an ugly gown, take a nap, and wake up without a thyroid. This is pretty much exactly what happened.


----------



## brejim (Jun 7, 2013)

I like that joplin. That is exactly what we need to think!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> I absolutely understand. I was a nervous wreck. I'll tell you what my friend told me (I got really mad at her for, as I saw it, minimizing my fears...turns out, she was right): when you boil it all down, you go to the hospital, change into an ugly gown, take a nap, and wake up without a thyroid. This is pretty much exactly what happened.


That is EXACTLY what happened with me.

Put it this way: my first surgery (partial thyroidectomy) was so uneventful (outside of some vomiting) that I was not nervous at all going into my second surgery a few weeks later to take the rest of my thyroid.

Try to think positive. I know it's scary, but millions of people have had this surgery, and those surgeons pretty much have it down to a science. You selected your surgeon for a reason...not it's time to trust him or her.

:hugs:


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

I hear ya!! I am having a TT on 12/3! I just had my pre-op testing on Mon. and just got my cardiac clearance. Everything is ready to go except me! I'm already starting with the butterflies in my stomach. I just want this over with. The thing that keeps me going is the hope that I will feel better when its over. I am sitting here right now with a headache and I have to go to work! Ok so an ugly gown and a nap. I can do that!! Good luck to all!!


----------



## kuponut (Oct 24, 2013)

I keep trying to tell myself that this is so routine for the surgeon that it's comparable to a mechanic changing oil. Easy peasy.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

kuponut said:


> I keep trying to tell myself that this is so routine for the surgeon that it's comparable to a mechanic changing oil. Easy peasy.


Exactly. Oil change and tire rotation! Don't forget your coupon!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

It really is not too bad. If you're nervous, just let the hospital folks know, and they will fix you right up. If you're prone to nausea, let them know that and they can take care of that too.


----------



## Eliza79 (Jul 23, 2013)

Yes, I agree, surgery is never "fun" but this is honestly not that bad. I was really scared, too. I dreaded it so much and was very relieved when it was over. When you wake up on the other side, your first thought will be "where the heck am I?" and then "awesome, I'm OK," and then "this kinda hurts, can I get some meds, people?" and then (once the meds kick in) "I could really use a smoothie!" and then, after a few days, "who wants to go for a walk?" and "I don't need these meds anymore at all!" and then "lets go to dinner/shopping/back to work" and, best of all, "lets go to the gym!" That was my experience in a nut shell.

Of course, I'm downplaying the discomfort of the first 4-5 days but they passed fast. Enjoy having an excuse to lounge because soon enough the excuse will literally be over and you'll be feeling so well you'll need another excuse! 

Good luck.


----------



## kuponut (Oct 24, 2013)

Alright, party time is an hour from now. I'm ready to fight this head on and come out the victor!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Good luck!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

May the force be with you!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Good luck!!

Don't be surprised if the first 24-48 hours suck a little, it still is a major surgery. But after that, you should be golden!


----------



## kuponut (Oct 24, 2013)

I survived my PT!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yay!


----------



## brejim (Jun 7, 2013)

So happy it's done Kuponet! Hope you continue to heal and feel good! My turn on Monday! Just want the day to get here already!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Excellent! (We never doubted for a minute!) :hugs:

How are you feeling?


----------



## kuponut (Oct 24, 2013)

Octavia said:


> Excellent! (We never doubted for a minute!) :hugs:
> 
> How are you feeling?


Emotionally I feel better than I have in a long time! Physically.....eh. I'm very weak, sore, and tired all the time. My vertigo is worse than ever and the shunt is driving me mad! I get that taken out on Tuesday along with the results from the biopsy. Keep your fingers crossed for me lads and lasses!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It'll get better quickly! Hang in there.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Anesthesia can really do a number on your body, so give yourself a chance to rest and heal. We all like to just bounce back but sometimes it takes longer than we'd like, and you did just go through a major surgery less than 4 days ago!


----------



## OhGee (Sep 29, 2013)

It's my turn on Dec 18th ... 10 days away & I'm beginning to feel nervous & apprehensive.

Everyone here is so positive ... it helps !


----------

